# Beware of False News!



## Packerjohn (Feb 21, 2020)

We often hear about fake news.  There is even a leader of a certain country that talks about "Fake News" often.  Here is another example of fake news; don't believe everything you read on the internet is the lesson we should all remember.  https://en.mediamass.net/people/gordon-lightfoot/deathhoax.html However, if you like fake news, I strongly suggest that you buy a copy of "National Enquirer". Last week I saw an article about Harry & Megan being 18 million pounds in debt. Today I noticed an article that Harry is sorry he left the royal household & wants to get back in. Apparently, he said, "he is sorry". What rubbish! It amazes me that people read this. Doesn't say much about the education of some people. I still remember, when I was a kid, some 60 years ago, articles in The National Enquirer about Adolf Hilter being alive & well & hiding in the Jungles of Brazil. They even had a photo of Hitler behind some green, jungle-like plants. Now, if that don't take all then I don't know what does?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

*There's some seriously disturbed people out there... we mustn't forget this*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

These sick individuals need to find something else to do.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2020)

You don't have to go far to find fake news. I have a friend who recently called me to tell me she read Judge Judy died. I couldn't convince her otherwise. Finally I gave up and told her to send flowers.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 21, 2020)

I used to buy a weekly magazine called New idea new  it had good reading / puzzles in it , 
now day’s it’s full of rubbish articles about Harry / Meagan  it used to all about Diana/ who’s Harry’s father and the list go’s on ..Sigh ..  not worth spending 50 cents on now days let alone $3.50


----------



## Judycat (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm watching fake news right now. Apparently the sky is falling. They said that yesterday, last month, and last year.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I'm watching fake news right now. Apparently the sky is falling. They said that yesterday, last month, and last year.



Once upon a time there was a little chick called Chicken Licken who lived on a farmyard in the countryside.

One day, Chicken Licken went to the woods. He stopped by an oak tree. Suddenly a tiny acorn dropped from the tree –_*wheeeeeeeeee!*_ 
And hit Chicken Licken on the head –*BONK!*

Unfortunately, Chicken Lickendidn’t see the acorn. He looked up the clear blue sky. “Oh, no!” he said “The sky is falling,I must tell the king.”So he ran and he ran and he ran, until he got to the farmyard where he met Henny Penny.

“What’s the hurry?”clucked Henny Penny.“The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king”cried Chicken Licken“I’d better come too” clucked Henny Penny

So Chicken Licken and Henny Penny scurried off to find the king. “What’s the hurry?” crowed Cocky Locky.“The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king” cried Chicken Licken“ 
I’d better come too” crowed Cocky Locky So Chicken Licken, Henny Penny and Cocky Locky scurried off to find the king.

 “What’s the hurry?” quacked Ducky Lucky and Drakey Lakey, “The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king” cried Chicken Licken, “I’d better come too” quacked Ducky Lucky and Drakey Lakey

So Chicken Licken, Henny Penny, Cocky Locky, Ducky Lucky and Drakey Lakey scurried off to find the king.

 “What’s the hurry?” honked Goosey Loosey, “The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king” cried Chicken Licken, “I’d better come too” honked Goosey Loosey. So Chicken Licken, Henny Penny, Cocky Locky , Ducky Lucky, Drakey Lakey and Goosey Loosey scurried off to find the king.

“What’s the hurry?” gobbled Turkey Lurkey“, The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king” cried Chicken Licken

“I’d better come too” gobbled Turkey Lurkey, So Chicken Licken, Henny Penny, Cocky Locky , Ducky Lucky, Drakey Lakey, Goosey Loosey and Turkey Lurky scurried off to find the king.

“What’s the hurry?” snapped Foxy Loxy.

“The sky is falling and I’m off to tell the king” cried Chicken Licken

“Follow me, my feathery friends, I can help you find the king” smiled Foxy Loxy.
So, Chicken Licken, Henny Penny, Cocky Locky, Ducky Lucky, Draky Lakey, Goosey Loosey and Turkey Lurky followed Foxy Loxy deeper into the forest.
 Foxy Loxy was just getting ready to gobble up the feathery friends when suddenly a tiny acorn dropped from the tree –*wheeeeeeeeee!*

 And hit Foxy Loxy on the head –*BONK!*
Luckily, Foxy Loxy didn’t see the acorn. He looked up the clear blue sky. “Oh, no!” he said “The sky *is* falling, I must tell the king.”Foxy Loxy ran off and was never seen again. 
Everyone looked at Chicken Licken.

Are you sure the sky fell on your head” they said.“Well, maybe it was an acorn” said Chicken Licken!

And they chased him all the way home to the farmyard !!

THE END!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2020)

_"The bigger the humbug, the better people will like it."_ - P.T. Barnum


----------



## gennie (Feb 21, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *There's some seriously disturbed people out there... we mustn't forget this*


And some of them have a very loud and public voice.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)

gennie said:


> And some of them have a very loud and public voice.


 thanks mainly to this magic box...and far too much notice is taken of those loud very disturbed voices...unfortunately..


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 22, 2020)

There is a big difference between News & Entertainment.  However, sometimes it is hard to tell the difference; especially when it comes to internet news sites.  Sometimes there is real news & sometimes there is a lot of rubbish & that makes me wonder why I even bother looking at it.  I think the problem is too many news sites all competing for our attention & sometimes the stories are just plain silly.  On the other hand, some days I find the news so bad & so depressing that I wonder why I even bother to look.  There are days I don't look & I find that I feel better for that decision.


----------



## Lee (Feb 22, 2020)

I am much to busy to answer this as I am making preparations to take my cat Puss n' Boots to meet the Queen to be knighted as Sir Mouser.


----------



## oldman (Feb 22, 2020)

As an American and I am only speaking for myself, I just don’t get any of that royalty stuff. I find it a bit inane as to why a country with intelligent people just gives a rather large family so much in return for so little just to keep tradition, or maybe there is more to it than that, but I just do not understand. 

I have trouble wrapping my head around it and I have tried to understand it, but get very confused because as I go along reading about the different classes or titles, there is no one around to answer my questions to help me figure it out. 

Confused? Welcome to the club.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2020)

National Enquirer ??  ...  people buy that gossip rag?     I thought it was just something to glance at while passing time in the check-out line at the grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> National Enquirer ??  ...  people buy that gossip rag?     I thought it was just something to glance at while passing time in the check-out line at the grocery store.


 OMG is that still going..?...I haven't even looked at one for over 20 years the absolute tosh in that rag beggars belief....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OMG is that still going..?...I haven't even looked at one for over 20 years the absolute tosh in that rag beggars belief....


That awful rag hasn't been in checkout lines for years, in fact they took away most reading materials and replaced them with candy.

What's the worst UK tabloid, Holly in your opinion?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

oooh gooodness all those ridiculous celebrity type  magazines in newsagents shelves, leading with stories about my man ate my hamster while having sex with my best friend type headlines I can't even think of any of their names now...... absolute total rubbish...there's so many of them, and I never buy them...there's so many magazines on sale about just about everything under the sun, and so expensive too some of them, such a waste of trees..

I used to read the enquirer donkeys years ago,  which is why I can comment on it... but it became so awful it was impossible to take any of it seriously...


I do read 2 magazines one bi monthly and the other monthly which were bought as subscriptions for me .. which are enjoyable.. one  just light reading called ''Yours'' and meant for more middle aged people and older  although anyone can read it.. and  ''The Oldie''...which is a little more upmarket with more serious views rather than articles  and more  tongue in cheek...


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> That awful rag hasn't been in checkout lines for years, in fact they took away most reading materials and replaced them with candy.



Not  here ... gossip magazines,   candy/gum,    and assorted junk sold at check-outs everywhere.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> As an American and I am only speaking for myself, I just don’t get any of that royalty stuff. I find it a bit inane as to why a country with intelligent people just gives a rather large family so much in return for so little just to keep tradition, or maybe there is more to it than that, but I just do not understand.
> 
> I have trouble wrapping my head around it and I have tried to understand it, but get very confused because as I go along reading about the different classes or titles, there is no one around to answer my questions to help me figure it out.
> 
> Confused? Welcome to the club.


Actually, it is rather simple.  First we are talking about history.  The royalty go back many centuries to the days of William The Conqueror.  Then there is the tourist factor.  I have been to the gates of Buckingham Palace in London a few times.  If you look left and you look right, the chances are pretty darn good that your fellow tourists will be Americans trying to peek through those gates.  We, here in Canada love the queen & her family (well, most of us do) & we are very proud to be part of the Commonwealth.  Our ties have & still are pretty close.


----------



## Linda Doc (Feb 22, 2020)

I worked for a newspaper for the first 20 years of my life. I primarily covered sports, but even so, what I wrote had to be factually accurate. If I wrote a column, on the other hand, that was my opinion, but I still had to be careful what I wrote. If something was wrong, I was embarrassed about it. I had to be especially vigilant about avoiding any kind of libelous statement in a story. I know the National Enquirer has been sued a lot for their wild tales, but honestly I don't know how they stay in business, since everything from the front cover to the back is BS.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> The royalty go back many centuries to the days of William The Conqueror.


There have been a few detours along the way.  I don't think today's "royals" are of the line as William... wasn't he French?

There were also Plantangenets, Stuarts, Tudors, and Hanovers. As long as I live I don't think I'll ever truly understand the twists and turns of the English monarchy, from pretenders to takeovers... it boggles the mind!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> I worked for a newspaper for the first 20 years of my life. I primarily covered sports, but even so, what I wrote had to be factually accurate. If I wrote a column, on the other hand, that was my opinion, but I still had to be careful what I wrote. If something was wrong, I was embarrassed about it. I had to be especially vigilant about avoiding any kind of libelous statement in a story. I know the National Enquirer has been sued a lot for their wild tales, but honestly I don't know how they stay in business, since everything from the front cover to the back is BS.


I think the National Enquirer had been sold last year.
How interesting you worked for a paper, @Linda Doc!


----------



## Linda Doc (Feb 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I think the National Enquirer had been sold last year.
> How interesting you worked for a paper, @Linda Doc!


It was a lot of fun, but the newspaper company I worked for went bankrupt and so I moved on. I still do a lot of freelance writing, though.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 23, 2020)

I know my eyesight is bad,   but I made a point to look  at the magazines as I checked out at WalMart this morning. 
There was National Enquirer,   along with all the rest...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2020)

Some of the stories were so ridiculous in the Enquirer that they were downright funny.  Of course they keep them at the supermarket check out counters so bored, anxious shoppers will pick up a copy, read some of the trash while on line and maybe purchase the paper.  We have to do our due diligence when coming across internet sources.


----------



## oldman (Feb 24, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Actually, it is rather simple.  First we are talking about history.  The royalty go back many centuries to the days of William The Conqueror.  Then there is the tourist factor.  I have been to the gates of Buckingham Palace in London a few times.  If you look left and you look right, the chances are pretty darn good that your fellow tourists will be Americans trying to peek through those gates.  We, here in Canada love the queen & her family (well, most of us do) & we are very proud to be part of the Commonwealth.  Our ties have & still are pretty close.


I have been there when they march down the street in the front of the Palace and do what? Beats me. I did enjoy watching the show.


----------

